# Blank tops for Tap King bottles?



## FmC (15/2/14)

Has anyone found a source for a standard screw-top lid that will fit the tapking bottles?

I've searched through Bunnings in the plumbing, gardening, & outdoors sections without luck.


Cheers.


----------



## lael (23/2/14)

I think brad found a widemouth drink bottle pop-top that screwed on at BigW?


----------



## FmC (3/3/14)

For anyone else interested, the top from a Penrite 5L oil container fits & seals well.


----------



## fdsaasdf (5/3/14)

FmC said:


> For anyone else interested, the top from a Penrite 5L oil container fits & seals well.


Good tip, thank you for that.


----------

